# Walleye with a unique appetite?



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Came about about 20 inch eye from a buddy. Caught in silver creek bay @ westbranch. Opened the stomach and found ... not a minnow ... not a perch ... not a license plate. 

...I will give you all a guess as to what I found ?

Clues...
1. Did not come from under water.
2. Was not a lottery ticket. 
3. Its everywhere and year round.

This time sunday night I will post a picture of what I found.

Don.

...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

An acorn?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Came about about 20 inch eye from a buddy. Caught in silver creek bay @ westbranch. Opened the stomach and found ... not a minnow ... not a perch ... not a license plate.
> 
> ...I will give you all a guess as to what I found ?
> 
> ...


A mouse!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hahaha...a mouse! Not it ... but been there done that.

Lol.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Hahaha...a mouse! Not it ... but been there done that.
> 
> Lol.


beaver


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol...no beaver man lol...oh boy...a d it wasn't a black mink either. 

Don


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Bird?


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Adult Toy?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nope ... bird is wrong too ... but I do have a story about one. Once was out in my boat setting jug lines and placed a bluegill head on a lily pad...30 minutes later and after I got my sets placed. I looked my shoulder and saw a eagle come down and snatch it up!

Awesome.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

meisjedog said:


> Adult Toy?


Good lord...this is not it lol.

Don.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I snagged a walnut off the bottom yesterday so that's my guess.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Some good guesses people...might just put this to rest here soon...?

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Walnut ... not it though.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Bottle cap


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...ahhhhhh the games that people play.

...good times OGF.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bottle cap is not it either. Good guess though.

Don.

Although once had a bottle cap in my eye lol

Stay twisted people...if not I will for ya


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Too early for the maple "helicopters"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Its everywhere and year round.


Was it stupidity?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

a coin?


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Cigarette butts?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

a rock?


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

A frog?


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

...juvenile walleye?
...Gulp! minnow? (have seen this twice)
...small snake?

I like this thread!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

baby goose!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

The black crappie


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

plastic shopping bag baggie
straw


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cmon twister, you're killin us!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Alright...give me a minute as I'm heading home from fishing.

Don.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Alright...give me a minute as I'm heading home from fishing.
> 
> Don.


There used to be a road that crossed the mouth of Silver Creek
Did the walleye have car keys to The Love Bug in it?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Alright...give me a minute as I'm heading home from fishing.
> 
> Don.


Lots of OLD BABY BOOMERS...that walleye probably was 4 years old....did he have a pair of dentures? Need some teeth to chomp on baitfish out there


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok all good guesses. Some really funny lol.

...It was an OAK LEAF. When I saw it in the stomach and pushed it out with fillet knife it was all rolled up. I touched it and it felt like paper. I was thinking <treasure map> LOL! But no it was only an OAK LEAF. I unrolled it and there was a minnow/shiner mostly digested. Now we all have caught these high fiber walleye before right lol.

Going to have to give it to <snakecharmer> as his guess was closest. Acorn/oak leaf.

Thanks for playing and enjoy the day. 

Don.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Ok all good guesses. Some really funny lol.
> 
> ...It was an OAK LEAF. When I saw it in the stomach and pushed it out with fillet knife it was all rolled up. I touched it and it felt like paper. I was thinking <treasure map> LOL! But no it was only an OAK LEAF. I unrolled it and there was a minnow/shiner mostly digested. Now we all have caught these high fiber walleye before right lol.
> 
> ...


I will


twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Ok all good guesses. Some really funny lol.
> 
> ...It was an OAK LEAF. When I saw it in the stomach and pushed it out with fillet knife it was all rolled up. I touched it and it felt like paper. I was thinking <treasure map> LOL! But no it was only an OAK LEAF. I unrolled it and there was a minnow/shiner mostly digested. Now we all have caught these high fiber walleye before right lol.
> 
> ...


I will only fish for walleye at the Branch near/under oak trees. In fact I will use oak tree leaves on a trailer hook....


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

My wife once caught a walleye that had a plastic thingy in it. Wouldn't you know the ODNR gave her a 100 bucks to take it off her hands, LOL


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

My grandfather caught a Muskie in Canada ten years ago. Got it mounted and the taxidermist found a beer bottle in its stomach. He didn’t believe us thought we shoved it down it’s thoart.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Kevin05 said:


> My grandfather caught a Muskie in Canada ten years ago. Got it mounted and the taxidermist found a beer bottle in its stomach. He didn’t believe us thought we shoved it down it’s thoart.


Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

a ufo unidentified fishing object


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Dragon Fly


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It goes to show you. We will pay 6 or 7 bucks for the latest thingamajig and the fish will eat anything in the right place at the right time.--Tim


----------

